# Last Friday of AJ Season just became available!!



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

Last Friday of AJ Season just became available due to a last minute cancellation!!

That's right Friday (5-25), YES THE LAST FRIDAY OF AMBER JACK SEASON open back up!!!

Seas are going to be super flat and weâ€™re catching studs right now. We can book your trip as private charter or open boat, open boat seats are $300 plus fuel per person and our private charter rate will be the same as it always is.

Give us a call to book a trip 979-236-3026

www.epicchartersunlimited.com


----------

